# Degu or rat?



## AlecPain (Apr 3, 2011)

At our local animal rescue centre they have 2 baby degu rehomes. I was looking for rats as rats have a very good reputation for being fantastic pets. I have done quite a lot of research and ideally I would like an affectionate pet who doesn't mind a cuddle. I have heard that degus can be a bit skitty and that rats would fit the bill better.
I like to rescue: we have 3 ex-battery hens, 2 rescue map turtles and also we have a Galah cockatoo who is not a rescue.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 17 rats and only two of them prefer not to be cuddled, although if you insist they will tolerate it, but they would much rather be exploring the room, the rest adore human company and especially the boys will sit on you for hours snuggled into your hoody or on your shoulder, the girls just like to clean me and make sure my hair is how they think it should be. I think they are the closest you can get to mini dogs , mine know their names and most come when you call them, they really are wonderful pets.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I think degus are more chinchilla-like in that the are not a pet that wants cuddles, although there is always the odd exception to the rule.


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

I think rats would suit you better, especially boys. I've found boys are much more cuddly than girls - though there are exceptions.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I would go for rats. I have never owned Degus but can tell you how lovely rats are to own. I have 4 boys but only one is a cuddler and he is amazing. Also 2 of my girls love a snuggle with their mum so if I were you I would see about getting rescue rats. That way you will know what their personalitys are gonna be like.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Degus love a cuddle, but on their terms. 
They would prefer to be running around the room. But at times do like just sitting on your shoulder etc sleeping or watching life go by.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Before I got my degus Joe and Olly I wanted rats, but my mum is scared of them so I decided to get Joe and Olly! I would still like to get rats. It's really your preference, as someone said above Rats are like mini dogs, they can do tricks for treats, learn their names etc. Degus aren't like that, they'll cuddle up to you for about 30 seconds, get bored and want to go and explore, my Olly is a proper escape artist, he'll cuddle me then run away! I've learnt to read him though. I would go with rats if you're looking to spend a load of time with them but Degus if you don't mind then not being so cuddly.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

i would defo recommend getting some males rats in your case. have 3 myself and they can be so affectionate. when they have had enough of their free ranging time they will come and curl up on my lap or shoulder. so cute!


----------

